# New Nikon Glass



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Someone shots some equestrians here inspired me to get this lens. Will be using it for indoor sports. Could use it outdoor as backup. This lens is heavy.


----------



## blackmars (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice one!! but i still prefer the 70-200 VRII . i knew someone use this one as the perfect portrait lens.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

blackmars said:


> Nice one!! but i still prefer the 70-200 VRII . i knew someone use this one as the perfect portrait lens.


Good all around lens. I carry the VR I version on the DX body for field events at track meets. Have not tried using it for portraits on a FX body.

Here is a ISO 12233 comparison between 200mm f2 vs 70-200mm f2.8 VR II at 200mm f2.8. 
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/...meraComp=614&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=4&APIComp=0


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

money was a big factor for me so I went with the 80-200mm f/2.8


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

blackmars said:


> Nice one!! but i still prefer the 70-200 VRII . i knew someone use this one as the perfect portrait lens.


I agree. The 200mm f2 is a very special lens with very limited applications, but it is sharp. I sold it to a photographer who will become a good friend since he will send me his artistic shots from the lens. I don't have the VR II, but the VR. The 70-200mm f2.8 is much more flexible than the 200mm for indoor sports. Outdoor I use the 300mm f2.8.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

TL_617 said:


> money was a big factor for me so I went with the 80-200mm f/2.8


Depends what you want to use it for. I need the AF-S for fast focusing sports action shots in the 70-200.


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> Depends what you want to use it for. I need the AF-S for fast focusing sports action shots in the 70-200.


yea, that's true.

your camera lens are :bigpimp:


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

70-200 is a great range lens. I shoot Canon and love my70-200 2.8L


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

What indoor sports are you planning to shoot with it? I'm looking for something that can handle my kids hockey games with ease (since I coach...I usually have my wife take the pictures).


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

ShopVac said:


> What indoor sports are you planning to shoot with it? I'm looking for something that can handle my kids hockey games with ease (since I coach...I usually have my wife take the pictures).


volleyball, water polo, and wrestling. I found the lens to be heavy and clumsy when I used it a couple of times. The 200mm is a very specialized lens, great for certain types of portraits. For sports, maybe not. It has a happy new owner now, but he hasn't decide how to use it yet. 

The 70-200mm f2.8 is probably the best all around zoom lens for sports. Very capable on either on a full or cropped frame camera.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I have the Nikon 70-200 f2.8 as well. It is a very good one.


----------



## lsleelee (Jan 5, 2007)

blackmars said:


> but i still prefer the 70-200 VRII.


You have just blown my mind.

Please explain.


----------



## lsleelee (Jan 5, 2007)

ShopVac said:


> I'm looking for something that can handle my kids hockey games with ease (since I coach...I usually have my wife take the pictures).


Depends on your camera. With a DX camera, the 200 2 would work well for hockey. On an FX body, it's a volleyball/basketball lens and you'd want the 300 2.8 for hockey.

But if "with ease" means that size/weight might be an issue for her, neither is a good idea. Both are quite heavy.

Take a look at the 300 4 which is about half the weight of the 300 2.8 and pretty close in sharpness (quite a bit slower AF, though). It's also about a quarter the price.


----------

